# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  no label sus

## jf18t

would you guys trust a no label steroid and is it possible its real

----------


## precher33

if it doesnt have a label how would you no what is, and i would never trust it unless you got it tested.

----------


## HORSE~

I would shit can it and not buy from that source agian.....

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Post a pic of it.

----------


## jf18t

even if theres a label how you know what it is........anyway guys imported shit normally doesnt have labels on it cause if they get caught they can act like they tought it was something else

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Trust me, if customs finds a bottle of any source they will seize it. They are not stupid. They know what juice looks like.

----------


## jf18t

ya they will seize it but the guy can defend himself if there s no label on it by saying i thought it was something else but if theres a label written sustanon 250 on it its a little bit tough to say you didnt know it was steroid

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> ya they will seize it but the guy can defend himself if there s no label on it by saying i thought it was something else but if theres a label written sustanon 250 on it its a little bit tough to say you didnt know it was steroid


I would not personaly want to defend myself in front of Customs and cops  :Frown: 
Not a good idea.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

would you eat a jar of unlabeled food? I wouldn't!! Even more important if you are injecting a product.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

HEY PBB .... tell him --tell him!!! its UGL :LOL:

----------


## JohnboyF

Too late

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=275654

----------


## perfectbeast2001

oh dear.....

----------


## jf18t

ya will see but what make me trust my source is: he his the owner of the biggest gym in my province plus the owner of multiple supplements store and the main editer of a bodybuilder magazine.........is it enough, i dont think he want to loose his reputation

----------


## JohnboyF

from my experince ordering overseas or the us

i getthe labels in first in the mail then the vials a few days later

----------


## jf18t

im from canada too

----------


## JohnboyF

post a pic... if u can but i might have any idea what lab it might be possibly

----------


## jf18t

ill try but it really looks like the organon amps with the white line in the middle

----------


## jf18t

i find sus color to be less yellow then eq

----------


## t-gunz

does it look like this? with the sust no label???

----------


## adi185

what is with that cristals ??? i haved some proprionate who haved alot of christals , and i didnt used it... its okay if its with christals ???

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

now thats a BAD CHEMIST haha

----------


## cj1capp

the christals are most like the hormone crashing out of the suspension.

----------


## jf18t

no doesnt look like this its in an amp

----------

